# GT STS Thermoplast Rahmen 44cm, ist das Größe 'M'



## stefan9113 (30. November 2007)

Hi alle,

Ich bräucht mal Eure Hilfe.
Ist das mit 44 cm mit der Größe M vergleichbar, wie fallen denn die Größen bei den Rahmen aus? Bin selbst 180 cm groß, könnte das passen.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## gremlino (1. Dezember 2007)

Servus!

Wenn du den Rahmen gerne etwas kleiner fähst, passt das. Ich fahr das baugleiche LTS mit 184cm in 18"=48cm. Ich fahr aber lieber "größere" Rahmen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (1. Dezember 2007)

Mein STS DH ist Größe S. Im vergleich zu einem Rahmen in Größe M ist das Oberrohr nur 2,5 cm kürzer. Das Maß Tretlager-Oberrohr ist gleich.

Interessant ist der Rahmen in der Bucht auf jeden Fall, da der Hinterbau auch auf Industrielager (ich glaube es sind Stöckli's) umgerüstet wurde. Der Neupreis dafür bewegt sich schon bei ca. 200 Euro.


----------



## versus (1. Dezember 2007)

glückwunsch! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330194082937&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123

lass mal hören und sehen was du daraus machst.


----------



## stefan9113 (1. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

klar ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden   ...

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Kruko (1. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Wenn Du den Rahmen hast, schau Dir die Muffe des Tretlagers genau an. Hier reißen die Rahmen gern


----------



## stefan9113 (1. Dezember 2007)

Hi alle,  

danke für die Hilfe. 
Könntet Ihr, wenns denn die Zeit mal zulässt, ein paar Tipps abgeben, was Ihr da alles so an Komponenten an Euren Bikes dran habt, oder vielleicht empfehlen könntet?
Hab ja bis jetzt nur den Rahmen, der Rest fehlt noch, also ran an die Tasten und her mit Euren Vorschlägen, bin für alles dankbar.  

bis dann ....

Stefan


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Dezember 2007)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> danke für die Hilfe.
> Könntet Ihr, wenns denn die Zeit mal zulässt, ein paar Tipps abgeben, was Ihr da alles so an Komponenten an Euren Bikes dran habt, oder vielleicht empfehlen könntet?
> ...



bei mir im album findest du mein lts thermo mit bestückungsliste,vielleicht hilft dir das.

schon of gesagt aber immer wieder wiederholungswert " das schönste fully der welt"


----------



## gremlino (1. Dezember 2007)

Glückwunsch!

Willst du den Rahmen eher Retro oder modern aufbauen?


----------



## stefan9113 (1. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

das ist es ja gerade, ich hab zwar hier noch einen Hafen Teile rumliegen, aber weiß nicht so recht was ich machen soll. Ich glaube mal es wird ein Mix werden.
Felgen, Bremsen und Schaltung neu, der Rest zeitgemäße Teile von damals. Das eigentliche Hautproblem ist bis jetzt die Gabel, da weiß ich überhaupt nicht welch ich da nehmen soll, am liebsten wäre mir eine mit Carbonschaft. Naja irgenwas wird sich finden ....
... trotzdem immer her mit Vorschlägen.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Dezember 2007)

also ich fahr ne 120er fox vanilla rlc und die ist...     


hier bilder

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/15891


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich tendiere ja eher Richtung Retro und würde ne alte Judy SL LT oder SID nehmen, so um 96-98er Bj. rum    

In meinem fahre ich ne 96er Judy DH


----------



## salzbrezel (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe eine moderen Gabel genommen, der Hinterbau war seiner Zeit so weit vorraus dass es schwierig ist, adäquate Gabeln frührer Jahrgänge zu finden. Die originale Judy XL mag gehen, ich würde sie aber wegen der Doppelbrücke nicht fahren wollen.
Ich habe eine Marzocchi MX Pro 120mm ETA genommen. Die ist so sahnig wie der Hinterbau, grade auf verblockten Harztrails eine Wucht, obwohl sie recht günstig war. Grade das ETA ist super wichtig, da bei einer langen Gabel das Vorderrad schnell steigt. Der Vorteil ist das schnelle absenken, U-Turn von RS dauert zu lange!

Gruß...
Philip


----------



## stefan9113 (1. Dezember 2007)

Hi Davidbelize,

wie hast Du denn da die Scheibenbremsenadapter dran bekommen, ist das Eigenbau oder gibts da einen Umrüstsatz dafür?

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## stefan9113 (1. Dezember 2007)

Hi, 

was haltet Ihr denn davon?

ROCK SHOX JUDY with CARBON FIBER LEGS - SWEET RETRO!!!

gibts grad in der Bucht, lohnt sich da das angeln oder soll ich weiterfischen  ....

bis dann ....

Stefan


----------



## Ketterechts (1. Dezember 2007)

Das mit Retro oder Modern musst du natürlich entscheiden - ich hatte auch mal die gleiche Fox drin wie David - geile Gabel , habe mich aber wegen meiner geliebten RockShox Scheibenbremse zu einem Aufbau mit einer Judy XC entschieden 

Ergebnis hier : 



Der Rest ist Syncros oder XTR 950 und ner Hadley hinten , sowie dem Stöckli Lagersatz 

Viel Spass beim Aufbau 

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## stefan9113 (1. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

gibts denn den Stöckli Lagersatz noch irgenwo zu kaufen, oder ist das eher im ebay zu finden?

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (1. Dezember 2007)

Adapter ist der von a2z, den fahre ich auch. 
Geht bei David ohne Probleme, ich kann leider das Rad wegen des großen Konus der Nabe (XT)nicht ohne Abbau der Bremse rausnehmen.
Das mit einer alten Gabel würde ich mir wirklich überlegen...


----------



## stefan9113 (1. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich muß wohl Tomaten auf den Augen haben, wo gibts denn die Dinger?

HHIIILLLFFEEEE biddä,

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## salzbrezel (1. Dezember 2007)

Da:
http://cgi.ebay.de/A2Z-Scheibenbrem...oryZ9197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## stefan9113 (1. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ist das sowas?



A2Z Scheibenbrems Adapter Universal Disc

in der Bucht.....

bis dann ..

Stefan


----------



## Kruko (1. Dezember 2007)

Jepp. da bist du richtig

Wieso willst Du Stöcklis kaufen. Die sind doch schon drin oder zumindest die von Betd.

Als Gabel habe ich eine Rock Shox Duke verbaut. Ist für Cantis steif genug und hat eine geringe Einbauhöhe. Der Rest ist überwiegend XT 

Ein Sorglos-Paket


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Dezember 2007)

hier ein paar beispiele dafür was leute aus ihrem thermoplastrahmen gemacht haben.

unten rechts mein erstes sts.   gerissen

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/16035


----------



## stefan9113 (1. Dezember 2007)

Hi alle,

Ihr seid echt super, toll das Ihr mir so gut helfen könnt. DANKE

H2O Trinkflaschenhalter in rot hat keiner von Euch im Restelager liegen, oder?

Die Stöcklis wegen der Farbe, ein paar rot eloxierte Teile sollen schon ran an mein neues Spielzeug ....  

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## chrrup150 (1. Dezember 2007)

müsste sogar noch 2 davon in rot haben


----------



## gremlino (2. Dezember 2007)

> was haltet Ihr denn davon?
> 
> ROCK SHOX JUDY with CARBON FIBER LEGS - SWEET RETRO!!!



Ist die Basis der 96er-97er Judys, normal mit 60mm Federweg, LT mit 80mm. Ist damals exklusiv für das Specialized Stumpjumber gebaut worden, gab es auch nur in Verbindung mit Specialized Rahmen, nie so zu kaufen. Mittlerweile gibt es die auch einzeln. Preis war glaube ich damals so um die 1599,-Mark. Wenn man sich die Preise der heutigen Fox, etc ansieht billig, damals die Härte in Tüten vom Preis. Sehr schickes Teil, sollte alledings schon nachträglich auf Stahlfeder und Aludämperkartusche umgerüstet sein, dann okay.


----------



## stefan9113 (2. Dezember 2007)

Hi @chrrup150,

sind das die, die @Ketterechts, auch am Bike hat, wenn ja und wenn der Zustand noch gut ist, dann hätte ich Interesse an den beiden.

bis dann ....

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (2. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

könnt Ihr mir bitte nochmal kurz helfen. Ich bräuchte ein paar Maße und Infos.

1. Durchmesser Sattelstütze?
2.Durchmesser für Umwerfer und welche Art?
3. Innenlagerbreite 68 mm oder 73 mm?
4. Lagerbreite für XTR M900 Kurbel?

Steuerlager ist 1 1/8 richtig?

und die Fragen aller Fragen, Welche Felgen und welche Bremsen dazu?
Wollte heut noch ein paar Teile besorgen um dann nächste Woche mal ein wenig losschrauben zu können.

bis dann ...

und vielen Dank schon mal im voraus

Stefan


----------



## Kruko (2. Dezember 2007)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> 1. Durchmesser Sattelstütze?
> 2.Durchmesser für Umwerfer und welche Art?
> 3. Innenlagerbreite 68 mm oder 73 mm?
> 4. Lagerbreite für XTR M900 Kurbel?
> ...



1.  wahrscheinlich 27,2 mm. Kann man sich aber nie ganz sicher sein

2.  Umwerfer hat ein Schellenmaß von 31,8 mm und muss ein Downpull sein. Achte ein wenig darauf, dass die Befestigungs-Schelle über dem Umwerfer sitzt

3.  Innenlagebreite ist 73 mm

4. ?? Du meinst sicherlich die Achslänge oder??

Steuersatz ist 1 1/8 Zoll


----------



## stefan9113 (2. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

danke für die schnelle Antwort, ich Depp, natürlich mein ich die Achslänge.

bis dann ....

Stefan


----------



## Kruko (2. Dezember 2007)

Also wie gesagt, Sattelstützendurchmesser am Rahmen messen. Mein STS DH hat z. B. 27,0 mm. Damit hätte ich damals nicht gerechnet.

Achslänge hängt von der Kurbel ab. Welche XTR soll es denn werden?? 

Bei den Hollowtech II Kurbeln ist die Achslänge eh vorgegeben


----------



## stefan9113 (2. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

bei der Kurbel weiß ich auch nicht so recht, hab hier noch eine XTR M-900 mit neuen Blättern. Andererseits würde ich gerne Kurbel, Vorbau, Sattelklemme, Lenkerhörnchen von Tune verbauen, teilweise rot eloxiert. Die XTR Kurbel bräuchtge aber noch eine Behandlung, abbeizein und neu pulvern lassen.

bis dann ...

Fragen über Fragen ...

Stefan


----------



## Boramaniac (3. Dezember 2007)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> Könntet Ihr, wenns denn die Zeit mal zulässt, ein paar Tipps abgeben, was Ihr da alles so an Komponenten an Euren Bikes dran habt, oder vielleicht empfehlen könntet?



Hi,

also ich hab an meinem STS (Project: IRBIS) möglichst viel 07er-XTR verbaut:
Naben, Schalter, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer... Ansonsten habe ich mir meine ganz
eigenen Gedanken und Vorstellungen von Aussehen und Funktionieren des Bikes
gemacht und realisiert... Bremsentechnisch vertraue ich auf die Magura HS33.

Gruß Bora


----------



## gremlino (3. Dezember 2007)

> Bremsentechnisch vertraue ich auf die Magura HS33.


Dito.
Fahr ich auch, wäre auch meine Empfehlung


----------



## Kruko (3. Dezember 2007)

gremlino schrieb:


> Dito.
> Fahr ich auch, wäre auch meine Empfehlung



  

Habe ich auch am STS und LTS. Damit bremsen die Kisten wenigstens


----------



## stefan9113 (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich dachte da an sowas .....
und an die neuen XTR Felgen, Sattelstützen von Tune.
Bei der Kurbel bin ich noch unschlüssig und beim Vorbau auch.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich nochmal ...
Schaltwerk wird wohl XTR Schadow.
Die Scheibenbremse mit Adapter am Rahmen.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Kruko (3. Dezember 2007)

Aber bitte nicht den Schrott.

Damit gibt es nur Probleme


----------



## stefan9113 (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

Du meinst den anderen .....
Der ist ja hier mehrfach im Einsatz.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## gremlino (4. Dezember 2007)

> Bei der Kurbel bin ich noch unschlüssig und beim Vorbau auch.


Kurbel: Race Face Retro
Vorbau: Tune oder Syncros Retro


----------



## stefan9113 (5. Dezember 2007)

Hi alle,

so jetzt hab ich mich wegen der Kurbel schon mal entschieden. Ich hab mal im eBay ne alte XTR M-900 geschossen, Zustand 3. Diese jetzt komplett abgebeizt, glatt geschliffen und neu poliert, Mann stahlt die wieder, jetzt gehts zum neu pulvern und schon kann sie wieder ihren Dienst verrichten. Das einzige was jetzt noch fehlt wäre der orginal Schriftzug an der Kurbel. Aber ohne geht auch.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------

